# General > Films >  Edie

## ecb

The newly released film "Edie" starring Sheila Hancock,  is about a 83 year old woman believes that it is never too late - packing an old  camping bag, leaving her life behind and embarking on an adventure she  never got to have - climbing the imposing Mount Suilven in Sutherland.             

Trailer here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3iHmXmlMwE

----------

